# SE-R.net Owners Registry now functional



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Guys,

Scott has done some great work with writing some owners registry software for sentra.net so we adopted over to SE-R.net now.

You can add your car here:
http://www.se-r.net/owners/

...and you can use your NissanForums.com login info so you won't have to worry about another user/pass to remember.

For now only 1 car can be added, but you will be able to add multiple cars in the future. Let us know what you think.


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

One thing I noticed was 1.6 cars registered. I know they are Sentras/200s too, but it is se-r.net. Maybe there can be a section for 1.6 cars, or not have them at all. There can't be that many people is B14 Sentra XEs,and GXEs with SR20 swaps. Just something I noticed yesterday.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Any 1.6 cars listed are there either accidentally or their owners chose a QR or SR engine during registration. I just corrected a couple entries I believe were inaccurate. If you see any more just let me know.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Boosterwitch said:


> *For now only 1 car can be added, but you will be able to add multiple cars in the future. Let us know what you think. *


The multiple car feature now works! The submit & update pages were down most of this afternoon while I rewrote them, but I've got everything back up and running again. I will be making the same changes to sentra.net soon.

*edit*

Here's a sample.


----------

